

Damn shortcuts, where are you? - legierski
http://blog.self.li/post/17708337936/shortcuts-in-evernote-webapp

======
icisted
Great article! I completely agree, Evernote should implement this sort of
feature straight away. Bookmarked jQuery Hotkeys :D

